

Ask HN: What are you doing to counter the recession? - satpalparmar

What measure you took to counter recession (save bottom line) and to keep your project/startup floating? I am particularly interested to know measure you took before you decide to go ahead with staff reduction.
======
tokenadult
_What measure you took to counter recession (save bottom line)_

In general, the thing to do in all economic conditions is to spend as little
as possible, as infrequently as possible. Fortunately, my start-up has no
employees yet, only contractors. So we haven't had a staff reduction issue,
but we have been annoyed at not being able to build up as rapidly as we
desired.

(P.S. Flagged to suggest to curators that something along the lines of the
quoted phrase above should be added to the thread title.)

